# Train Simulator 2016 Pics/Vids/Mods Thread



## Fan Railer (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 26, 2015)

DTG Miami - West Palm Beach Physics Mods both updated with JohnS brake fixes:

P42DC - http://www.mediafire.com/download/1aq1xw1xove52zt/TS2016_DTG_Miami_P42DC_HEP_Addition_and_Physics_%26_Sound_Mod_V2.0.rar

Dash 8 - http://www.mediafire.com/download/whaabge2daa1nn6/TS2016_DTG_CSX_GE_C40-8W_Physics_Mod_Pack.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 7, 2015)

Please note that the initial release versions on steam for both the NJCL and F40PH-2CAT are buggy and inaccurate. If you do purchase it now, please keep in mind that post-release DLC patches are probably in order in the next few weeks or so. If you choose to wait to purchase until the bug fixes have been applied, I won't judge you lol. I will post a separate mod-release video later this week. Still ironing out some last minute issues myself.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 18, 2015)

You don't get much better than this:


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 23, 2015)

If you downloaded the ALP-45DP mod from the link above PRIOR TO 10:40 AM on 10/23/15, then you MUST redownload it to receive the bug fix that corrects the horn/bell sounds not playing on the Comet V. That is all.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Palmetto (Nov 19, 2015)

How come DTG can't put out a product that doesn't need to be modified by you?


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 21, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> How come DTG can't put out a product that doesn't need to be modified by you?


*shrugs* There are a number of things I could say, but none of them are very nice


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 30, 2016)

Some Hoboken Division action:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 30, 2016)

More Hoboken division action:


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 12, 2016)

Happy *666*th post!


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 12, 2016)

Train 605

Timelapse:


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 12, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Screen Shot 2016-02-11 at 11.49.37 PM.png
> 
> Happy *666*th post!


haha ironic


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 12, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Screen Shot 2016-02-11 at 11.49.37 PM.png
> 
> Happy *666*th post!


haha ironic


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 15, 2016)

Enjoy this mod development tutorial:


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 23, 2016)

Shanghai Maglev is out: http://store.steampowered.com/app/376933/


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 17, 2016)

Redownload this again for the "wheelslip during braking" hotfix.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 23, 2016)

Hoboken all the way down to Bay Head:


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 7, 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVpoKJJly9o

This is the Siemens ACS-64 Traction Physics & Sound Upgrade Pack Update for TS2016.

In order to utilize this freeware sound & physics upgrade, you must have purchased the NEC: New York - New Haven Route Add-On avaliable at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258643/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

The purpose of this pack is to allow the player to run the ACS-64 in either Boost Mode (6400 kW) or Continuous Mode (5000 kW). It also corrects the E-bell sound so that there is doppler effect.

*2016 one-year anniversary update: Replaced default horn with new, higher quality horn recording.*

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy =)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/8vhhbdhakqjcuvx/TS2016_Siemens_ACS-64_Traction_Physics_%26_Sound_Mod_Update.rar

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/FanRailerMODS/


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Acela150 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm just gunna bust your chops.. You ran a stop signal.. You're outta service! 

I actually like what you did. Horn sounds nice.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 9, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> I'm just gunna bust your chops.. You ran a stop signal.. You're outta service!
> 
> I actually like what you did. Horn sounds nice.


Haha, if you're referring to the signal at Trenton, that one is ALWAYS red when you start out of that station in quick drive for some reason (hence why I tab passed it).

On another note, bell has been replaced (volume fading adjusted after I recorded this video):



Again, same download link.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 11, 2016)

SLE M8 Cab Ride:


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fan Railer said:


>


One little goof I noticed on the MARC HHP-8: The MARC lettering on the front is reflected.


----------



## Fan Railer (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Acela150 (Jun 30, 2016)

I gotta be honest.... If my desktop wasn't being such a Windows Computer...  I'd quickly download the quill. I watched the video from MET-TRE and was saying OH SNAP!!! I'm a hater!  It's just a real shame that they really screwed things up with the entire NEC package. Even more so what they currently have on the Acela Sets... I watched you go from a Clear to I'll guess a Limited Clear.. On top of that there is an interlocking just west of MET. Can't think of the name off the top of my head. Then you're coming into Trenton and you get an Advance Approach and then a Medium Clear. They failed pretty bad...


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2016)

Figures... The one time I go to fire it up... It don't work... Computer.. So the nerd squad will be coming sometime soon..


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 10, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> I gotta be honest.... If my desktop wasn't being such a Windows Computer...  I'd quickly download the quill. I watched the video from MET-TRE and was saying OH SNAP!!! I'm a hater!  It's just a real shame that they really screwed things up with the entire NEC package. Even more so what they currently have on the Acela Sets... I watched you go from a Clear to I'll guess a Limited Clear.. On top of that there is an interlocking just west of MET. Can't think of the name off the top of my head. Then you're coming into Trenton and you get an Advance Approach and then a Medium Clear. They failed pretty bad...


lol yea, this route is pretty old XD

In other news.....


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 27, 2016)




----------

